# Questions re older MacBook



## mefizto (Mar 29, 2021)

Greetings all,

I was given and older MacBook, which is externally in great shape.  The OSX can, however, be upgraded only up to  Snow Leopard, which appears to be highly regarded by the Apple fans.  This, of, course means that safety patches are no longer provided.  I would still like to use it, so I have some questions to Mac owners.

1.  To access Internet, it will have to share network with other computes.  Is there a way to prevent access to and data sharing with other computers _at the OSX_ level?  I can always use a FAT formatted flash drive and scan the data for malware, though, I expect such to be rare.
2.  As a further precaution for protecting the  networked computers, does OSX have any sort of monitoring for potential intrusion? 

Kindest regards,

M


----------



## SirDice (Mar 29, 2021)

This is not a forum to ask OS-X questions. Even in off-topic.

Rule #7: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/freebsd-forums-rules.38922/


----------

